# ارجو المساعده والرد بسرعه في الـ wimax



## س ج (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انا ان شاء الله المشروع بتاعى فى الwimax وكنت طالبه المساعده فى العثور على شركه تستخدم هذا الاسلوب المتطور فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات على امل مساعدتى فى المشروع........................​ولكم جزيل الشكر​


رابعه اتصالات​


----------



## س ج (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعده والرد بسرعه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انا ان شاء الله المشروع بتاعى فى الwimax وكنت طالبه المساعده فى العثور على شركه تستخدم هذا الاسلوب المتطور فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات على امل مساعدتى فى المشروع........................​ولكم جزيل الشكر​

​


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الموقع فيه كثير من الكتب عن مشروعك ، فقط تصفح صفحاته . ونزل الكتاب اللي بدك اياه

http://free-ebooks.cc/category.php


----------



## maem (8 سبتمبر 2009)

I think that u can find the financial support in your faculty by making a _proposal_ or 
a request to get money and equipment imported from other countries
so u can ask in your department administration about support from companies related and concerned with your project topic


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا النص مقتبس من مشاركة احد الاعضاء

*لكثرة الطلب على موضوع الـ WiMAX فقد وجدت من الافضل عمل هذه المشاركة
لتشمل اهم الكتب المتخصصة بشكل مباشر بهذه التقنية*


هذه القائمة تشمل 22 كتاب، مع رابط او رابطين للتحميل لكل كتاب، وكالاتي:










links source: http://gigapedia.com

[[[ 01 ]]]
Fundamentals of WiMAX
Understanding Broadband Wireless Networking
by: Jeffrey G. Andrews, Arunabha Ghosh, Rias Muhamed,
Links
http://ifile.it/sp5bqxa/0132225522.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/19993978...s_of_WiMAX.rar

[[[ 02 ]]] 
Mobile Broadcasting with WiMAX
by: Amitabh Kumar
http://ifile.it/6munvxz/0240810406.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203463447/0240810406.rar

[[[ 03 ]]]
WiMAX: Technology for Broadband Wireless Access
by: Loutfi Nuaymi
http://ifile.it/g0va9b/wiley_.wimax....028084_.chm.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/98615782...ess.Access.rar

[[[ 04 ]]]
WiMAX Evolution: Emerging Technologies and Applications
by: Marcos Katz, Frank Fitzek
http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=b...0f09f660769cc2

[[[ 05 ]]]
WiMAX: Standards and Security (WIMAX)
by: Syed A. Ahson
http://rapidshare.com/files/61742632...C_2008_PDF.rar
http://ifile.it/3bvi2o/crc_-_wimax.s...d.security.rar

[[[ 06 ]]]
WiMAX: Taking Wireless to the MAX
by: Deepak Pareek
http://ifile.it/t2opx8/wimax_taking_...0849371864.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975014...0849371864.zip

[[[ 07 ]]]
Mobile WiMAX
by: Kwang-Cheng Chen, J. Roberto B. de Marca
http://ifile.it/38cktph/047051941x.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16667446...047051941X.zip

[[[ 08 ]]]
WiMAX: Technologies, Performance Analysis, and QoS
by: by Syed A. Ahson and Mohammad Ilyas
http://ifile.it/kasyqo/crc_-_wimax.t...is.and.qos.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61626365/1420045253.zip

[[[ 09 ]]] 
WiMAX: Applications
by: by Syed A. Ahson and Mohammad Ilyas
http://ifile.it/wmy506/crc_-_wimax.applications.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61625934/1420045474.zip

[[[ 10 ]]]
WiMAX/MobileFi: Advanced Research and Technology
by: Yang Xiao
http://ifile.it/b48tme/142004351x.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975015...142004351X.zip

[[[ 11 ]]]
WiMAX: A Wireless Technology Revolution
by: G.S.V. Radha Krishna Rao, G. Radhamani
http://ifile.it/sab43ty/0849370590.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975016...0849370590.zip

[[[ 12 ]]]
Current Technology Developments of WiMax Systems
by: Maode Ma
http://ifile.it/djq03cs/255470___1402092997.rar

[[[ 13 ]]]
Mobile Broadband - Including WiMAX and LTE
by: Mustafa Ergen
http://ifile.it/j1uhlex/0387681892.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22161688...rchive.net.rar

[[[ 14 ]]]
Mobile WiMAX: Toward Broadband Wireless Metropolitan Area Networks
by: Yan Zhang, Hsiao-Hwa Chen
http://ifile.it/0yzuka/0849326249.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81566381/0849326249.rar

[[[ 15 ]]]
WiMAX Equipment and Solution Services in Taiwan
by: Philip M. Parker
http://ifile.it/ydtl5n8/049782437X__gigle.ws.rar

[[[ 16 ]]]
Multi-Carrier and Spread Spectrum Systems: From OFDM and MC-CDMA to LTE and WiMAX
by: Khaled Fazel, Stefan Kaiser
http://ifile.it/7dy6qgk/0470998210.zip

[[[ 17 ]]]
WiMAX Network Planning and Optimization (Wireless Networks and Mobile Communications)
by: Yan Zhang
http://ifile.it/ef2sdn3/1420066625.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23339445...1420066625.rar

[[[ 18 ]]]
WiMAX Handbook
by: Frank Ohrtman
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975007...0071454012.zip

[[[ 19 ]]]
Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, Zigbee and WiMax
by: H. Labiod, H. Afifi, C. De Santis,
http://ifile.it/pau9k5/springer_-_wi..._and_wimax.rar

[[[ 20 ]]]
Beyond 3G - Bringing Networks, Terminals and the Web Together: LTE, WiMAX, IMS, 4G Devices and the Mobile Web 2.0
by: Martin Sauter
http://ifile.it/vz9yk4r/9780470751886.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18290160...g_Networks.rar

[[[ 21 ]]]
WiMax Operator's Manual: Building 802.16 Wireless Networks, Second Edition (Expert's Voice in Net)
by: Daniel Sweeney
http://ifile.it/9r5v0f/1590595742.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975017...1590595742.zip

[[[ 22 ]]]
Implementing 802.11, 802.16, and 802.20 Wireless Networks : Planning, Troubleshooting, and Operations (Communications Engineering)
by: Ron Olexa
http://rapidshare.com/files/15974879...0750678089.zip
http://ifile.it/s3p4geb/14076___eboo...0750678089.zip
​


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
هذا النص مقتبس من مشاركه لاحد الاعضاء فو الملتقى مشكور 


*لكثرة الطلب على موضوع الـ WiMAX فقد وجدت من الافضل عمل هذه المشاركة
لتشمل اهم الكتب المتخصصة بشكل مباشر بهذه التقنية*


هذه القائمة تشمل 22 كتاب، مع رابط او رابطين للتحميل لكل كتاب، وكالاتي:









links source: http://gigapedia.com

[[[ 01 ]]]
Fundamentals of WiMAX
Understanding Broadband Wireless Networking
by: Jeffrey G. Andrews, Arunabha Ghosh, Rias Muhamed,
Links
http://ifile.it/sp5bqxa/0132225522.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/19993978...s_of_WiMAX.rar

[[[ 02 ]]] 
Mobile Broadcasting with WiMAX
by: Amitabh Kumar
http://ifile.it/6munvxz/0240810406.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/203463447/0240810406.rar

[[[ 03 ]]]
WiMAX: Technology for Broadband Wireless Access
by: Loutfi Nuaymi
http://ifile.it/g0va9b/wiley_.wimax....028084_.chm.7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/98615782...ess.Access.rar

[[[ 04 ]]]
WiMAX Evolution: Emerging Technologies and Applications
by: Marcos Katz, Frank Fitzek
http://gigapedia.com/redirect?hash=b...0f09f660769cc2

[[[ 05 ]]]
WiMAX: Standards and Security (WIMAX)
by: Syed A. Ahson
http://rapidshare.com/files/61742632...C_2008_PDF.rar
http://ifile.it/3bvi2o/crc_-_wimax.s...d.security.rar

[[[ 06 ]]]
WiMAX: Taking Wireless to the MAX
by: Deepak Pareek
http://ifile.it/t2opx8/wimax_taking_...0849371864.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975014...0849371864.zip

[[[ 07 ]]]
Mobile WiMAX
by: Kwang-Cheng Chen, J. Roberto B. de Marca
http://ifile.it/38cktph/047051941x.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16667446...047051941X.zip

[[[ 08 ]]]
WiMAX: Technologies, Performance Analysis, and QoS
by: by Syed A. Ahson and Mohammad Ilyas
http://ifile.it/kasyqo/crc_-_wimax.t...is.and.qos.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61626365/1420045253.zip

[[[ 09 ]]] 
WiMAX: Applications
by: by Syed A. Ahson and Mohammad Ilyas
http://ifile.it/wmy506/crc_-_wimax.applications.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61625934/1420045474.zip

[[[ 10 ]]]
WiMAX/MobileFi: Advanced Research and Technology
by: Yang Xiao
http://ifile.it/b48tme/142004351x.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975015...142004351X.zip

[[[ 11 ]]]
WiMAX: A Wireless Technology Revolution
by: G.S.V. Radha Krishna Rao, G. Radhamani
http://ifile.it/sab43ty/0849370590.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975016...0849370590.zip

[[[ 12 ]]]
Current Technology Developments of WiMax Systems
by: Maode Ma
http://ifile.it/djq03cs/255470___1402092997.rar

[[[ 13 ]]]
Mobile Broadband - Including WiMAX and LTE
by: Mustafa Ergen
http://ifile.it/j1uhlex/0387681892.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22161688...rchive.net.rar

[[[ 14 ]]]
Mobile WiMAX: Toward Broadband Wireless Metropolitan Area Networks
by: Yan Zhang, Hsiao-Hwa Chen
http://ifile.it/0yzuka/0849326249.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/81566381/0849326249.rar

[[[ 15 ]]]
WiMAX Equipment and Solution Services in Taiwan
by: Philip M. Parker
http://ifile.it/ydtl5n8/049782437X__gigle.ws.rar

[[[ 16 ]]]
Multi-Carrier and Spread Spectrum Systems: From OFDM and MC-CDMA to LTE and WiMAX
by: Khaled Fazel, Stefan Kaiser
http://ifile.it/7dy6qgk/0470998210.zip

[[[ 17 ]]]
WiMAX Network Planning and Optimization (Wireless Networks and Mobile Communications)
by: Yan Zhang
http://ifile.it/ef2sdn3/1420066625.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/23339445...1420066625.rar

[[[ 18 ]]]
WiMAX Handbook
by: Frank Ohrtman
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975007...0071454012.zip

[[[ 19 ]]]
Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, Zigbee and WiMax
by: H. Labiod, H. Afifi, C. De Santis,
http://ifile.it/pau9k5/springer_-_wi..._and_wimax.rar

[[[ 20 ]]]
Beyond 3G - Bringing Networks, Terminals and the Web Together: LTE, WiMAX, IMS, 4G Devices and the Mobile Web 2.0
by: Martin Sauter
http://ifile.it/vz9yk4r/9780470751886.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/18290160...g_Networks.rar

[[[ 21 ]]]
WiMax Operator's Manual: Building 802.16 Wireless Networks, Second Edition (Expert's Voice in Net)
by: Daniel Sweeney
http://ifile.it/9r5v0f/1590595742.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/15975017...1590595742.zip

[[[ 22 ]]]
Implementing 802.11, 802.16, and 802.20 Wireless Networks : Planning, Troubleshooting, and Operations (Communications Engineering)
by: Ron Olexa
http://rapidshare.com/files/15974879...0750678089.zip
http://ifile.it/s3p4geb/14076___eboo...0750678089.zip
​


----------



## aboodalqadi (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*شركة متخصصة بالWiMax*

أنا شخصيا أعمل في شركة موبايلي ونبيع أجهزة الواي ماكس المقدمة من شركة سامسونج
الى جانب ذلك ممكن ان افيدك على مايلي:
1) اشرة الواي ماكس عادة ما تكون ضعيفة والمقصود انها لا تخترق العوائق الإسمنتية كما تفعل اشارات الgsm
2) من الممكن ان تكون هناك حلول كثيرة لمشكلة الواي ماكس ولكن هل من الممكن زيادة السرعة الى حد اعلى من السرعات الموجودة في الأسواق؟

وفقك الله في المشروع بصراحة رح يكون جبار اذا حليتو هذي المشاكل!!

تحياتي


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع الواي ماكس بحر كبير . بامكانك البحث بكل بساطه من خلال محركات البحث عنه .


----------



## Ebrahim Alrabea (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور يا عزيزي


----------



## auo ali (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور يا عزيزي


----------

